# Raptor 1200 wiring



## EVTransAm (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi. I haven't found much infor searching for Raptors on here and am having trouble understanding the wiring diagram that came with the controller. I'll call both them and the supplier tomorrow, but thought I'd ask here as well.

Everything on the car is ready to go but I'm not sure how to wire the green connector. I have a newer Raptor 1200, built in Dec 2007. The green block has 10 pins. Attached is the diagram that came with the controller. Starting from the top they are labeled on the controller as follows:

Throttle 1
Throttle 2
Tach
Contactor
Ign +
Ign -
Aux 1
Aux 2
Aux 3
Aux 4

From the wiring diagram it seems to indicate that the wires come from the following:

1 - Throttle
2 - Throttle
3 - Tach Sensor
4 - Not sure, contactor
5 - Key switch on
6 - Chassis Ground
7 - Key switch on
8 - Racing application 1
9 - Racing application 2
10 - Racing application 3

#4 - What isn't clear is which contactor lead connects to the controller. The text says that the controller will precharge then ground that lead. So I think I should wire the positive contactor lead to "key on hot" and then the negative to the controller #4.

Are 5 & 7 the same? What is a "1A 12V shift blanking"? From the diagram a wire is connected from 12V key on thru the "1A 12V shift blanking" to number 7.

I think maybe #5 should be wired to the positive side of the 12V battery and 6 to ground so the controller always has power through that circuit. Then the key on signal goes through #7 and starts everything up.

Lastly, do I use the last 3 if I am running a 12V system? I think I need to at least wire #10 to the positive HV hot wire, but without a connection from the negative side what good does that do?

{EDIT}
I realized while scanning the diagram and asking the question about the HV positive connection that I can't use two contactors. I have 1 contactor for the negative and one for the positive. The controller must get its precharge by having the negative HV connected at all times through the lug on the back, then the extra connection to #10 from the positive size provides the precharge. I wanted the redundacy of two contactors, so can hopefully I can wire a bypass on the negative side around the contactor and to the main negative lug. Assuming that is right, my only question is then what is the difference from #5 and #7?
{/EDIT}


Thanks. Mike


----------



## kittydog42 (Sep 18, 2007)

Here is how it is supposed to be wired. You are correct in that the controller switches the contactor via the ground (DC-) connection. The connection on terminal 10 is for the precharging circuit.

Connections
1 (THR1) - To 5K potbox
2 (THR2) - To 5K potbox
3 (TAC0) - To tachometer signal wire (if used)
4 (CONT) - To contactor DC-
5 (IGN+) - To 12V+ ignition power & to contactor DC+
6 (IGN-) - To vehicle ground
7 (F/R) - Not connected
8 (TAC1) - Not connected
9 (LBI) - Not connected
10 (B+) - To 156V (or whatever is full pack voltage) traction pack DC+


----------



## EVTransAm (Dec 13, 2008)

kittydog42 said:


> Here is how it is supposed to be wired. You are correct in that the controller switches the contactor via the ground (DC-) connection. The connection on terminal 10 is for the precharging circuit.
> 
> Connections
> 1 (THR1) - To 5K potbox
> ...


Thanks, that worked. I found an older DCP 600 manual that described the wiring better than the current manual. It explained that #7 is for a momentary pause in power when using an automatic transmission while it shifts.

The manual is here, along with other good info: http://www.evdl.org/lib/index.html#cont

Mike


----------



## Jhong (Nov 12, 2009)

Hello, I am new to this site and I have a question related to Raptor 600 controller I recently purchase without the throttle or pot box. Is there a way to use a 5K ohm pot box on my Raptor 600 instead of the hall effect throttle that it requires? If not, can you guys suggest a way for me to build a hall effect throttle from scratch? I really appreciate any advise.
Jhong


----------



## EVTransAm (Dec 13, 2008)

Jhong said:


> Hello, I am new to this site and I have a question related to Raptor 600 controller I recently purchase without the throttle or pot box. Is there a way to use a 5K ohm pot box on my Raptor 600 instead of the hall effect throttle that it requires? If not, can you guys suggest a way for me to build a hall effect throttle from scratch? I really appreciate any advise.
> Jhong


I'm not sure. My 1200 uses a 5k potentiameter. Sorry.


----------

